# Who makes the warmest coats?



## jeca

In your opinion who has the best/warmest winter coats out there for kids? It seems like nothing I buy lasts or can stand up to the colorado cold.


----------



## Surfer Rosa

We're in Ottawa, which has -40 winters...so I feel like I know what you're talking about









We've had great success with toaster suits from www.mec.ca and Columbia 2 piece snowsuits. We always spend top $ for good boots, mitts and hats, cause we want the kiddies to like winter (not loathe it as I do!).


----------



## SAHDS

I like North Face.


----------



## Peony

We are in CO as well. The brands I tend to buy are North Face, Patagonia, and Hanna Anderson actually makes some nice, warm jackets that aren't bulky and they are 50% right now! This year I bought DD1 an Obermyer jacket off of Sierra Trading Post, we'll see how it does this winter. I haven't had good luck with Columbia, they are just not enough, there is a HUGE warmth factor between my Columbia and North Face jackets. I look at consignment shops, sierra trading post, I often buy next year's jacket at the end of this season when they are very discounted. I found DD1 a North Face fleece at TJ Maxx recently so deals are to be found if you look


----------



## jeca

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peony* 
We are in CO as well. The brands I tend to buy are North Face, Patagonia, and Hanna Anderson actually makes some nice, warm jackets that aren't bulky and they are 50% right now! This year I bought DD1 an Obermyer jacket off of Sierra Trading Post, we'll see how it does this winter. I haven't had good luck with Columbia, they are just not enough, there is a HUGE warmth factor between my Columbia and North Face jackets. I look at consignment shops, sierra trading post, I often buy next year's jacket at the end of this season when they are very discounted. I found DD1 a North Face fleece at TJ Maxx recently so deals are to be found if you look

I saw that at Hanna Andersson, which one would you recommend from there? I don't do TJ Maxx much because I have never had luck with clothes there in the past, there was always something wrong with it. I shop Ross a bit but no luck on coats. Northface I have never ever seen under $90 in the kids size. I am a deal getter except when it comes to coats.







I would buy a Hanna though .


----------



## sunflowers

Have you looked at LL Bean? I'm not in a frigid climate but we do get some very cold months (in the farenheight teens). I love the Bean coats.


----------



## 34me

Depending on where you are in CO going up to Cheyenne to the Sierra Trading Post Outlet can get you some great deals of their stuff. We went to get last years coats in Octoberish for 5 of us (due to a fire we had to replace everything) and we came home with 10 coats because of some of the deals we got on next years sizes. Anything they have in their catalogue you can cross the parking lot to their warehouse and try on.


----------



## Mirzam

I'm in CO too and over the years we have been warm with Patagonia, Land's End, Obermyer, Spyder (local Boulder company) Hannah Andersson, North Face and Bogner (uber $$$ German brand).


----------



## annethcz

We just came home in 5F temps (and it's only the beginning of December







). My kids are wearing Columbia, Nike, and LL Bean. With any brand, you have to watch for the warmer, thicker coats. For example, I've found a huge difference between different styles of Columbia jackets. Most are too thin, but I have found a few that are warmer.


----------



## 425lisamarie

We have Hanna Anderson warmest coats, and I'm thinking of buying the "expedition" jacket because they exterior seems a bit more durable and less likely to snag or rip.

ETA: with the "warmest" Hanna coats, my kids are wearing one size smaller than normal. DD wears a 100 in evryething, some 110 hand me down jammies from DS, and her size 90 coat fits perfect. DS wears a 120 and a 110 in the coat.


----------



## lifeguard

Good advice here. I think basically those companies that make quality outdoorwear for adults do the same for children.


----------



## LynnS6

Lands End makes some nice stuff for kids too - they're located in WI, where it does get cold! (Columbia is based in Oregon, and it never really gets cold here!)


----------



## Surfer Rosa

Hmm...maybe Columbia makes a Canadian version that's warmer or something...they're about $150 and SUPER warm/breathable/waterproof here...?


----------



## BAU3

Besides being weatherproof, i haven't found much difference between any of these brands... haven't done hannah andersson or lands end.. but have an assortment of patagonia, llbean, north face, columbia, karbon, spyder etc... all have pros and cons but really its whats underneath...
I like patagonia's capaline long underwaer..as well as underarmor and various others... good layering with a good weatherproof outer shell does the trick for us.

The North face, patagonia, Spyder and karbon are way overpriced,imo..there are very comparable products out there alot cheaper. I'm not oppsed to them on ebay,tho. (heehee).


----------



## mata

down from LL Bean


----------



## sweetcheeks

Another vote for MEC, www.mec.ca. Obviously a Canadian company and, I have to say, they have the most fabulous winter wear. Their Toaster suits and jackets are great. All of their products are very durable and will last from kid to kid. Their stuff is even unisex so you can use and keep it for boys and girls.


----------



## OakBerry

I got ds a Wildcat Parka from L.L. Bean and I find it's too thin. It's nice for the school bus and in the car because it's not bulky, but when it's below freezing and windy he is not warm enough in it. We are in Mass.
It actually works for us because ds doesn't last more than 15 minutes out in the snow no matter what he's wearing.

L.L. Bean has the Rugged Ridge parka for kids, it's waterproof and probably one of their warmest kid's jackets. It's $109 though.


----------



## Peony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeca* 
I saw that at Hanna Andersson, which one would you recommend from there? I don't do TJ Maxx much because I have never had luck with clothes there in the past, there was always something wrong with it. I shop Ross a bit but no luck on coats. Northface I have never ever seen under $90 in the kids size. I am a deal getter except when it comes to coats.







I would buy a Hanna though .

I like the Warmest Down Jacket (I think that is the name) and the Expedition coats. the Expedition feels very thin but it's obviously enough because DD1 has never once complained in it and she has worn one for the last 2 years. The Expedition is also nice and long so it covers their behind which is really nice to keep out the drafts and for snow play.


----------



## Mirzam

We have had the Hanna Journey's End jacket and it was plenty warm enough for CO.


----------



## rainbowmoon

I just got DS a coat off www.rei.com (outlet section) seems very toasty thus far


----------



## daisymama12

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
We're in Ottawa, which has -40 winters...so I feel like I know what you're talking about









We've had great success with toaster suits from www.mec.ca and Columbia 2 piece snowsuits. We always spend top $ for good boots, mitts and hats, cause we want the kiddies to like winter (not loathe it as I do!).

Have you seen the newest version of the Toaster suits?
They are no longer made in Canada. They're now made in China, and the quality is really down. They are much heavier, the zipper is flimsier - it's not the same product. Very disappointing. I left a comment in their suggestion box.

Now I have to find an alternative - total drag!


----------



## A&A

www.cabelas.com


----------



## SweetPotato

I got dd one of Gap's Warmest coats. We live in MN and she hasn't complained of being cold in it yet- and she's stayed out for around an hour or so at a time in it (but she's always been a hot kid) I wanted to stick with something that was down, since my experience with my own grown up coats has always been that down was FAR warmer than any poly insulation (including the thinsulate from llbean)


----------



## doudat

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LynnS6* 
Lands End makes some nice stuff for kids too - they're located in WI, where it does get cold! (Columbia is based in Oregon, and it never really gets cold here!)

I bought ds's winter coat there 1/2 price in August, and it is amazingly warm!! I'm in Montreal and it's freezing here, so I think I found a winner! I also bought his boots there (15$ in liquidation) and they are amazing. So 2 for 2 for Land's End!
ETA, this is the one I bought


----------



## lmkirche

I live in MN and my son just got an LLBean coat, snowpants, boot and mitten set - very warm! He can stay out much longer and have more fun than in the Columbia snowsuit he was wearing previously.


----------



## Mallori

Lands End is our current favorite, and they've been having sales on them lately.

I used to be faithful to Columbia (mine is actually a 10 year old Columbia two-piece with a fleece liner, it's held up fantastic), but with the kids Columbia, i've not been happy. Snaps have fallen off the hood easily on about four of them that we've been through (incl. the ones my sister and I hand-me-down between our kids). This year I went with LandsEnd, and I have been ecstatic about the quality. Even their fleece mittens keep the kids toasty, which hasn't been our experience usually with fleece mittens.

I would also guess that LLBean has same quality as LE.

**Also wanted to plug LE customer service. I ordered my dd's coat, and four days later it went on sale, a savings of $11.45. I emailed them and they credited me the difference.


----------



## girlmama28

We've always lived in cold places and love Lands End, LL Bean and Columbia. Columbia actually has different versions of coats--the more expensive, usually the better quality. This year my 13 year old and 4 year old both have high quality Columbia coats and my 10 year old has a Lands End coat that I got a great deal on. I sometimes find good deals at Campmor.com. I got my son really great kamik boots there for a great price this year.


----------



## izadora

we do Patagonia with the capelines (longies) they come in different weights.. from heavy weight to silk weight. but it's all about the layering too.. I figure what works for me will be prefect for dd.

we also do their fleeces.


----------



## Heather30ish

We love LL Bean for winter coats (here in western NY). My older son wore the same coat for three years (a bit big the first, just right the second, and a bit small the 3rd, but still fine!) and now his little brother is wearing it this year. It still has a TON of wear left in it. I could see it moving right down a whole line of kids.







The first year my oldest outgrew it, I bought him a cheapy Osh Kosh coat and regretted it almost immediately; it was bulky and he outgrew it in one season. Now he's back into a LL Bean and is on his 2nd year in it. Good stuff.
(Lands End have nice coats too; for some reason we tend to prefer their lighter jackets.)


----------



## Alyantavid

My boys have North Face and Columbia stuff and seem to do really well with that.


----------



## MtBikeLover

My kids have columbia and stay very warm.

Not sure if you have a Carson's near you, but I just got my DD a snowsuit set for $52 (they were on sale 50% off + my DH opened up a credit card and got an additional 20% off).

They were also on sale at Macy's - 25% off + an additional 20% off if you use a Macy's card.


----------



## daytripper75

We buy the down filled coats from Kmart at the end of the season. They hold up well, are super warm and I have never paid more than $5 for one. I learned my lesson this year about light colors, they just don't come clean after a while so next year everyone is getting blue coats.


----------

